# defiance volcano



## bones774 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi, I just bought a house and it has a defiance volcano wood/coal burning furnace, this unit is placed next to a high efficiency propane furnace and share the same return and supply ducts. Both units are very clean and I know the propane works fine, the previous owner was very meticulous but I cannot find a owners manual for the defiance. I would like to use it but read more about it. The internet has not yielded  any answers. Is defiance outta business? Should I just start er up and see how she fires? Any help appreciated. Thnaks  Ira


----------



## begreen (Dec 14, 2007)

Sounds like it may be a victim of bad brand naming. Somehow the thought of something erupting in the basement is not what I want from a furnace. 

Kind of like the Chevy Nova in Latin America.


----------



## Corie (Dec 14, 2007)

This is one that is no familiar to me.  Hopefully Craig can pick this one up for you.



No va.

(It doesn't go) 


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## bones774 (Dec 15, 2007)

Jast as an FYI- The house is in the Albany region where I noticed another poster also had a defiance. Maybe it is a very regional brand? Thanks


----------



## Burn-1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Some in this recent thread has a Defiance but it looks like a different model. Not sure of any similarities having not seen one except for that thread but it might be worth a look.


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2007)

The furnace and boiler lines were their major lines - only after they made a lot of money on those did they come up with their Masters Choice stoves and inserts. It was a heavy duty furnace, and as I remember it was controlled by a bimetal thermostat on the unit itself (is that right)....like a coil.

The early models were one piece black, while near the end they had a blue jacket.

It was not a regional brand, it was made in Mich, and was extremely popular. I don't know where you would get a manual (except here with some luck), but I might have a spec sheet that I can scan and posts...I'll look.

Dang things last forever!


----------



## Webwidow (Dec 15, 2007)

The Volcano was an add-on furnace made be Defiance , we used to sell them, and in fact had one hooked up for a time. The link was to their free standing stove the Master Choice. Basic add on furnace, has a little peep hole in the front top face so you can see the amazing secondary after-burn. 




			
				Burn-1 said:
			
		

> Some in this recent thread has a Defiance but it looks like a different model. Not sure of any similarities having not seen one except for that thread but it might be worth a look.


----------



## Webwidow (Dec 15, 2007)

http://maceenergy.com/about.asp

Our Defiance distributor was Mr. Mace of Mace Supply, a true country gentleman. The company is still in business and perhaps they can hook you up with a manual.


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2007)

Good one, WW - yes, they will 100% definitely have the manual. 

Mr. Mace has long passed on, but he was an "elder" of the stove biz - sold thousands of those Volcanos, and him and his wife were really "country" before country was cool. I remember them feeding me lunch direct from their garden.

Mace supply was originally in Rising Sun, MD, but they moved to be further out in the country as the 95 corridor became too developed.


----------



## bones774 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys. This one has a black exterior. I will have to look for the bimetal tstat(kinda why I wanted the manual).
Yes it does have the peephole at the top. Sounds like a good unit, I know the original house owner was a perfectionist and realy studied something before he bought it. I will givee Mace a call, they may be the only ones who have any memory of this unit. Thanks again.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey bones--welcome to the Boiler Room.

Let us know how it works out for you.

The naming thing is funny. Nova is a great example. I used to live in a town in central Wisconsin that had a lot of migrant workers from Mexico, especially during the summer and around harvest time. The local automated carwash was called Robo Car Wash. If I'm not mistaken, "robo" is "I rob you" in Spanish.


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2007)

Ah, another satisfied Hearth.com customer....

Some Trivia - Webwidow and I (married 35 years now) had a Volcano in our house in the basement! We tended to bring things home from the shop and test them.....I still remember bringing that thing down the inside steps....

Oh, there is some kind of secondary air adjustment as I remember...like a slide on the side of the stove - maybe inside, or maybe out.....
it adds air though the two manifold on the inside - add air to the rear top of the fire, supposedly causing the "Volcano" to perform (note, it does not work as advertised in many cases, but running hot may do the job)


----------



## bones774 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the help, everyone. I just emailed Mace energy, I didn't want to phone and bother them on a possibly busy Sat. So, I'll let everyone know how it comes out. Funny thing this homeowner had the manual for every appliance in the house including his toaster, but not this one. Maybe he has it stashed with the money somewhere, lol.


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2007)

I started a wiki article on the company, etc:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Defiance_Company/

Bones, if you get that manual in electronic format, forward a copy.

If in paper, I would love to scan it.....let us know....


----------



## bones774 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow, I didn't realize it would become this interesting. BTW I just read your history page and it states wood burning furnace, on the back of the unit itself it says "wood/coal? burning. I will post any info I receive.


----------



## webbie (Dec 15, 2007)

Folks tried to burn coal in the thing......some slightly succeeded.....but it is not a coal unit. Don't even try.


----------



## bones774 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ok Everyone, I just heard from Tad Twead of Mace energy and he said they have not sold a volcano for 20-25 years, it was before their move, and they have no manuals for the unit. So unless I get lucky and someone reads this forum I'll have to use my noggin to figure it all out.

Now I have a Tremont catalytic insert in my house and I'm gonna have to start searching for tips for that, although I do have the manual I gotta figure out the catalytic stuff. Then I just read yesterday that after removing damper you have to plate it up also? thats a tough dirty job?  Thnaks


----------



## Eric Johnson (Dec 16, 2007)

You'll probably have better luck getting an answer to that last part by posting a new thread in the Hearth Room, bones, with "Tremont" in the title.


----------



## webbie (Dec 16, 2007)

Hopefully, you have seen the "how to fa a block off plate" article (should be in the most popular articles in my sig), but it IS a job suited to someone with relatively decent mechanical skills. 

I may find a Volcano manual yet (in my travels, not here!).......
I'm surprised Mace does not have some boxes of that old crap - they sold MANY thousands of them. I have two sources I will check when I have time.....


----------



## Bob neil (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a Volcano my parents bought it about 1979.
I will look for the book if it had one.
I changed the wiring to a switch to make it blow hot air when I want it to blow.
IE almost all the time.
The thermal switch did not turn on till it got real hot and the house was still cold. Worthless thermal switch.
To burn coal it required that you buy a special grating.
I use it every day


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the Boiler Room, idclick1.

Thanks to you and bones774, we're now "The largest and most comprehensive source of information about Volcano wood/coal furnaces on the Internet."


----------



## bones774 (Feb 24, 2008)

Im just giving this thread a bump if anyone has the manual or can find   one and get in ouch with me. Thanks


----------



## Bob neil (Feb 25, 2008)

Still no luck finding the manual on this thing.
I do recall that it was only about two sheets 81/2 x11 double spaced  and not too much useful info.
I can tell you almost anything you want to know about that stove.
Feel free to e-mail me.

idclick1@verizon.net

I will even give you a phone number so we can talk it over if you want.

Bob


----------



## mike_S_82 (Jan 19, 2009)

I just had one of these donated from my father in law.  I was wondering if you ever found the manual?   He said he has one, but hasn't been able to find it.  Fired it up today, but it was burning too hot.  I think I may need to replace the door seal.


----------



## Idclick2 (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you closing the vent under the door?
The plate has to be all the way down after you get the fire going.
Find the knob under the door and rotate to the top dead center position should do it.
Then feel of the plate under the vent box under the door on the front of the stove.


----------



## rubicon1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have also heard of the Defiance Volcano.  I am from central Illinois and a friend of mine just put in a Central Boiler to heat his house and their hog farm.  In his basement he had a volcano that was actually a boiler.  It had about 20ft. of copper coil in the top of the stove that they ran to their propane boiler which then transferred it to their radiant baseboard heat.  I actually posted on here previously because I was going to try and modify the stove to use for my radiant in-floor pex tubing for my shed.  I am still looking for advice on this, but before everyone said that it was to dangerous being a pressurized vessel.  Any thoughts?  Any more information on manuals?


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 29, 2009)

bones774 said:
			
		

> Jast as an FYI- The house is in the Albany region where I noticed another poster also had a defiance. Maybe it is a very regional brand? Thanks



I see them on craig's list here in Michigan from time to time. Made here in Michigan in Da yooper!

Well built and heavy duty.

It's safe to say that Someone.... owes me their first born! ;-) 

    Volcano and Master's Choice Manual
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



http://i42.tinypic.com/nd67iu.jpg
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/oj1h86.jpg
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i43.tinypic.com/2exvlkw.jpg
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/14u9jee.jpg
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i44.tinypic.com/2hhkvaf.jpg
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/eskww7.jpg
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/k4wi2w.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i43.tinypic.com/oi6o1x.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i39.tinypic.com/iq9cbc.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i44.tinypic.com/286v50.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/2m42fwp.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i44.tinypic.com/oqdeky.jpg
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i43.tinypic.com/2vvkfa9.jpg
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i39.tinypic.com/2z3w96u.jpg
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i40.tinypic.com/2h2gtx4.jpg
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i39.tinypic.com/23sfd5f.jpg
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/9glpjt.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i43.tinypic.com/6hhqb8.jpg
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i39.tinypic.com/sfhx7a.jpg
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i42.tinypic.com/250if88.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/2s1smr5.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i42.tinypic.com/oasl1z.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i42.tinypic.com/2yp11sm.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i39.tinypic.com/opcrnm.jpg
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/15wkx8x.jpg
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i40.tinypic.com/2eo9um8.jpg
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i42.tinypic.com/e9ho5y.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/nv5y8g.jpg
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/i5p6bl.jpg
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i43.tinypic.com/r78ume.jpg
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i44.tinypic.com/331n5aw.jpg
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i41.tinypic.com/n2bdxt.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i40.tinypic.com/14kz8cy.jpg
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i39.tinypic.com/2qukv1t.jpg
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
http://i43.tinypic.com/2wggg1w.jpg
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, you sure got alot more replies than i did a few months ago.  I installed a volcano II in my basement this fall. I got it for free from my ex's father so i figured i'd give it a shot. So far if i keep a good hot fire going with very seasoned wood it will keep my house 70-80 deg, but that's burnin reallly hot. I do have the thermostat hooked up directly but will soon have it wired to a switch. 

The main issue i have with it is supplying enough air and getting the dampers set just right. I also think it has the optional coal grates in it. At least im assuming they're coal grates. The holes in the grates are tapered so they hold the ash and it wont fall through to the tray. 

It has a helicoil style damper box on the front that tends to act up. Sometimes it works perfectly (adjusting to closed or open depending on the heat) and sometimes it sticks or seems to turn the coil completely around. 

Im actually lookin for a damper like a pine barrens wood stove has. The big silver knob that turns in or out to adjust the air flow. If i find one i plan to install it right in the center of the door. Hopefully that will solve my air problem. 

But go ahead and fire yours up! I don't even have the duct work hooked up and the hot air blowing into the basement and up the stairs is enough the heat the house.


*Hiram: You are the man! Can't wait to see the rest of the manual.*


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 29, 2009)

bones774 said:
			
		

> Jast as an FYI- The house is in the Albany region where I noticed another poster also had a defiance. Maybe it is a very regional brand? Thanks



Yeah that poster with the handle Shadowdoc stiffed me on the manual I sent him!

 I went to Kinko's copied the entire manual, sent it to him and he never paid me for the copies and postage as he promised. 

If I remember he stung me for $18.00!

 Jerk


----------



## rubicon1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone noticed that in the instructions or the manual that on page 18 it mentions that there is a Volcano II   and a Volcano III.  Anyone know the difference.  I am thinking that the Volcano III is a boiler type used with radiant water then the forced air type.... Anyone know?


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 30, 2009)

Hiram, A big thanks to ya for posting the manual! I cleaned the stove out after work today and flipped the grates over ( never would of thought of that w/o the manual) and now i have probably the best fire goin that i've ever had in it.. And i finally have an idea on where to keep the dampers set for different burns. Thanks again!


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 30, 2009)

SmokinPiney said:
			
		

> Hiram, A big thanks to ya for posting the manual! I cleaned the stove out after work today and flipped the grates over ( never would of thought of that w/o the manual) and now i have probably the best fire goin that i've ever had in it.. And i finally have an idea on where to keep the dampers set for different burns. Thanks again!



Glad I could help!  :cheese: 
 Could you post a picture of your set-up? 
 Take care, Hiram


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 30, 2009)

It's the least i can do for ya..  

She's an ugly ol girl but she heats just fine now! That Ductwork mess on top was from the previous owner. I just havent run it into my ductwork yet. For now it's just blowin the hot air in the basement and towards the stairs.






Burnin better than it ever has...


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 30, 2009)

Very Cool!  
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## rubicon1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone heard of the Volcano III?

Thanks


----------



## mike_S_82 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I replaced the seal on the front door and that seems to keep it in control now.  The damper on the back is somewhat sensative, but I think I got it close to where I want it.   Thanks for the manual.  Here is a pic of my garage install.  Need to finish the duct work to the bonus room when it warms up.  I have a small 3 speed furnace fan on it now, but may switch to a larger one so I can move more air when the house is colder.  Went from 65% (one fill up) of propane in 5 weeks to 25% in 5 weeks.  Already paid for itself this year.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Mar 5, 2009)

Good lookin setup! I think next year im gonna move up to a larger fan too. Just gotta get more air movin around.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Mar 9, 2009)

SmokinPiney said:
			
		

> Good lookin setup! I think next year im gonna move up to a larger fan too. Just gotta get more air movin around.


+2

SmokinPiney,

So how is yours working out for you with the grate turned?

Has it made a big difference? 

Hiram


----------



## SmokinPiney (Mar 9, 2009)

It made a HUGE difference with the grates flipped for a hotter fire. I think next year when im burnin wood that's a little more seasoned i'll try flippin em back over for a thicker coal bed.


----------



## bones774 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi All, 
I was the OP on this thread, so thought to check back in with the winter coming upon us. It was great to see that someone posted the owners manual, i'll have to read thru it some but I was also surprised to see that flipping the grate would affect performance like that. I will have to go investigate how my grill is positioned. A coupla things though, my furnace has no legs and sits directly on poured concrete slab, probably would last a bit longer off the ground I see some effects already like the paint peeling from the ground up. Too much ductwork attached to do anything about it. Mine is different looking than the other pics posted, I don't have a thermo of any kind and don't have the 2 controls under the door, i do have a elongated box with door controlled by tstat.My fire brick goes up the interior walls only one course high, how high can I get the fire going? when they say fill the firebox, what do they call "fill"? I had it going already this winter and it worked great, my tstat switch seemd to work fine and regulated nice rather than constant on. Let me go read that manual now. thanks


----------



## bones774 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi All,


----------



## JackPineSavage (Jan 18, 2011)

I have been reading this interesting forum and thread about the Valcano wood stoves.  My brother was a Valcano dealer in the 1970's and I purchased the unit from him.  My brother got his units from a salesman up in Calumet MI, by the name of Ernie Landa.  I have been burning the Valcano III for over 30 years in my house in conjunction with my oil boiler which was replaced this year with a natural gas boiler.  The Valcano III is well built unit which is made out of 1/4 inch steel and has done a great job of heating my 3600 square foot house.   I currently have the water baffle's pulled out of the wood stove because of a minor water leak on the upper baffle, they pull out from the back of the unit which is quite easy to do.  I am wondering if someone would know where I could locate some new or used watter baffles? Or possibly a whole Valcano III unit?  

Any ideas or help would be greatly appreciated....


----------



## SmokinPiney (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow i didnt know they made a volcano III with water baffles!


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 20, 2011)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/for/2166730111.html

Wood Stove-Volcano REDUCED! - $375

I see Defiance wood stoves and furnaces on Craigslist here in Michigan quite a bit. 

But never a boiler....that' :coolsmile: s cool


----------



## JackPineSavage (Jan 21, 2011)

I found a copy of the Valcano III manual for anyone that is interested


----------



## wooddope (Jan 21, 2011)

I've watched this thread for awhile....due to the fact I have a volcano II. Bought it 8 years ago for short money (free) and have not been disappointed.However, mine does not look like all the others I've seen on here.Mine has no secondary air controls at the bottom and has a slide out ash pan.Also the jacket around the unit is a green color.I have not been able to find any date of manufacture on it and until the wiki? was posted could not fine anything about this unit. Thanks hiram for posting the info you had. priceless!! If anyone would like to see my setup I'll try to post some pics......let me know.


----------



## webbie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting the boiler manual.....
I popped those images into a PDF and put it in the wiki in case anyone needs to download it:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Defiance_Company/


----------



## chinakig (Jan 24, 2011)

We bought a 1952 home that came with a volcano II in the basement.  It is hooked into the duct work as a secondary heat source to our oil furnace.  We used it successfully in the past, however, we moved away and rented out the house for a few years and upon our return found the whole house, including the volcano, in less than ideal condition.  We're trying to re-fire up the furnace but are running into some difficulty.  

First-- One of the grates has warped up and is broken in some spots--any suggestions on finding replacements?

Second--Our basement was filled with a foot of water for over 3 months.  That is probably why the blower no longer works.  Any suggestions on the best and cheapest way to replace the blower?

Third--Our unit must be a bit older than some of those pictured here as it doesn't have the rods at the front--the only source of air for the unit is the back damper.  It does, however, have an additional box on top with a hole in the top of it.  I'm guessing this is a humidifier.  Any one else have this humidifier on top of their unit?  How does it function?

Fourth and most currently urgent--We've been heating the house pretty successfully for the past month without the blower--just the radiant heat.  The unit smoked a bit out the front but not too badly until this past week.  All of a sudden heavy smoke started pouring out the front as well as out the back damper.  The flames were also shooting across the top of the fire box towards the door.  We thought there might be a blockage so we cleaned out the flu but are still having problems.  Thanks to this forum I found out about that sneaky little hole under the Volcano II logo on the front.  I freed it up, swung it open and ash poured out.  Anyone ever had to clean a significant amount of ash out of the secondary burn compartment before?

I did find the 2 page "instruction manual" for our unit, tucked into an envelope between the wires going into our fuse box in the basement.  Unfortunately, it is very brief and only really shows how to install it.

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## webbie (Jan 24, 2011)

I can help you with at least one of the above.
The fan is pretty much a standard issue - Fasco or Dayton.

You can replace it with many various fans of about 450+ CFM.......bringing it into Grainger if you or anyone you know has a account will do the job.

Examples....
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/DAYTON-PSC-Blower-1TDR7?Pid=search
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/FASCO-Shaded-Pole-Blower-6FHY0?Pid=search

You can check the size of the inlet after removing the old blower or bring it with you to Graingers.

I would think you can find a generic grate of sorts - if you measure it carefully...you can build it out of a few if needed. A place like woodmans associates would probably have something if you gave dimensions. 
You might even be able to use an EBay grate - something for a BBQ or stuff like that - either cast iron or stainless steel:
http://cgi.ebay.com/MCM-Brinkmann-G...emZ130415164470QQcategoryZ20724QQcmdZViewItem

It sure sounds like you have a flyash buildup in the upper heat exchangers area......should be easy to clean out one way or another.....remove the pipe from the top of the unit and use a brush on a flex wire handle...clean some through the hole, tc.


----------



## wooddope (Jan 24, 2011)

In regards to the ash build up behind the peek hole in the upper heat exchanger, I,ve noticed some accumulation in mine as the heating season wears on.I'm in the habit of cleaning it once per year in the summer and I usually get about a 2 cups of light grey powdery fly ash out of it. I don't know if if the ash could build up enough to restrict the exhaust flow but it it needs to be cleaned regardless and it's easy to do.My stove has the air inlet in the front just above the ash pan and consists of a metal flap attached to a bimetal coil which is inside a housing bolted to the stove.The humidifier on mine is a square box which mounts over the hot air discharge and has a trough on one side for filling.


----------



## PADDLE4 (Feb 26, 2011)

could anyone tell me what type of burn times they are getting with their volcano II,


----------



## wooddope (Feb 26, 2011)

6-8 hours average with mine


----------



## PADDLE4 (Feb 26, 2011)

when looking through the peak hole of the secondary burn, is the fire suppose to be toward the back of the stove or close to the hole
also I keep reading about a rod in the front of the stove but I cannot seem to locate one


----------



## wooddope (Feb 26, 2011)

About the rods, mine doesn't have them either.There are a few pics of volcanos on this site that show them.. do a search.Not sure if this indicates that your stove is an older or newer model. As far as the peek hole, I like to see flame at or about the center of the box..this will vary however depending on the stage of burn cycle ie. more flame at startup and less during the coaling stage.How long have you had this stove and can you share any history about it? I know very little about mine as I aquired it for free about 7 yrs ago.Craig did a wiki about it and thats the most info that I've been able to find.Hiram also posted the owners manual for a few different models of defiance stoves... great info! I really like this stove and it heats my house with ease. What kind of burn times are you experiencing?


----------



## PADDLE4 (Feb 26, 2011)

I bought the stove as a wood shop stove and later found out that I had a stove that was really better than a basic stove. That is all the history I know, I only burned it outside for four days to make sure it worked well before I placed it in the building. Outside I pumped the hot air into the house to see what it could do and it was so much better than my furnace and corn stove. Now I am debating if I want it for a burner for the house or still put it in the wood shop. I had burns from 4 to 6 hours, but that was using popular wood and green wood as that is all I had at the time. Today I cleaned it real good, but had some trouble cleaning out the ash in the peep hole stage. For the rest of this season she is going into the wood shop, but then I will decide if I want to move it closer to the house and pipe in the heat. I really like the stove and I am looking at another one right now that is in rough shape but I want to tear it apart and see what it looks like inside.


----------



## wooddope (Feb 27, 2011)

Do you know which model it is? mine is a FA-100 and from what I've read they also made a FA-75 and FA-125. Kinda neat to hear that you hooked it up outside your house and piped the heat in. Mine is in the basement and the outlet is ducted to a grate in the floor of my kitchen.The blower is controlled by a thermo switch that cycles according to stove temp.About the only drawback for me is the burn time especially after reading that the Blaze King King stoves can operate for upwards of 20 hrs on a full load w/low setting.My average wood consumption with 24-7 operation is 4 cords per year...pretty happy with that..but if I could reduce use with a modern stove and increase efficiency along with burn time....now if this darn volcano would break I could justify the expenditure


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Feb 27, 2011)

wood dope said:
			
		

> I've watched this thread for awhile....due to the fact I have a volcano II. Bought it 8 years ago for short money (free) and have not been disappointed.However, mine does not look like all the others I've seen on here.Mine has no secondary air controls at the bottom and has a slide out ash pan.Also the jacket around the unit is a green color.I have not been able to find any date of manufacture on it and until the wiki? was posted could not fine anything about this unit. Thanks hiram for posting the info you had. priceless!! If anyone would like to see my setup I'll try to post some pics......let me know.



Wood dope,
I'm glad that folks can utilize it!
The stove & manual were my Grandparents, and thankfully they were meticulous record keepers. :cheese: 

Craig is the guy we really all should thank for this wonderful website. Thanks Craig!

Cheers, Hiram


----------



## PADDLE4 (Mar 3, 2011)

I read on here somewhere about flipping the grates for different types of burns in the volcano stove, could someone help me with that as I cannot seem to find it again.


----------



## wooddope (Mar 4, 2011)

It's on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## PADDLE4 (Mar 4, 2011)

Got my volcano II all hooked up today
it is in a 24 x 24 wood shop pole building, no insulation
it is 18 degrees here and she heated up the shop to 60 in less than 90 minutes
you gotta love these stoves, and I was burning junk popular
will look for some oak, need some anyways as I hope to start up the maple syrup stove soon, but it has to get warmer
thanks to all who have helped me


----------



## teardrop.oh (Jan 25, 2014)

thanks a million for the owners manual! that is a giant help. i must have an older model cause i only have 1 lever at the bottom of the fire box. also when i bought it there was a flue damper installed so i use it too. love the stove and when it is burring all out will heat the whole 2200 sq of my house. the only complaint is i seam to be having a prob getting the second burn to kick in. the only time i can get the "glow" in the upper window is when fire is full blast!


----------



## McKraut (Jan 25, 2014)

Corie said:


> This is one that is no familiar to me.  Hopefully Craig can pick this one up for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teardrop.oh (Jan 26, 2014)

oh and i forgot to say i have the master"s choice, the larger one but the measurements. and from what i can tell, the lever below firebox works backwards of the manual. long burn to front hot mid, starting in back. i could be wrong, just got the glass made and installed still working with stove. that said, if anyone can take a picture of the inside of the door of a master's choice, i need to see what they used to retain the glass.


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2014)

Six year old thread. I am going to close it. Start a new one if there are future questions.


----------

